# Training Systema in Moscow



## Paul Genge (Apr 12, 2006)

This a link to an article about my recent trip to Moscow to train with Michael Ryabko.

I hope it is of interest and inspires someone else to take the trip.  It is something you will never regret.

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest (UK)


----------



## RachelK (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks so much, Paul, it was great to read about your experiences in Moscow. Thank you for sharing this with us.
Best wishes,
Rachel


----------

